# need tires



## bobsbikes (Oct 13, 2013)

looking for 4 orco airking 10x1.75 tires for a murray wagon i 
put new aftermarket tires on but i would like to have some
orig. any help ?


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 13, 2013)

Orco tires seem to be a rarer brand to find in that size. Usually you'll see NOS Clipper or Top Flight tires come up on ebay more often, if they would do as well. I will keep an eye out for some Orcos for you. Nice looking wagon!

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 14, 2013)

*tires*

thanks dave i have two of the orig.would like to have all 4 i just dont like 
the ones i got from speedway motors that are on it if you run across some 
let me know


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hard-To-Fin...tructures_US&hash=item565cae99c1#ht_117wt_909

Dave


----------



## Gordon (Oct 22, 2013)

*tires*

This is a totally useless piece of information, but about 15 years ago I bought out an old bike shop. There were hundreds of tricycle and wagon tires of every shape and brand. I loaded them all in the back of my Ford 1/2 ton and it was loaded to the top. I traded them plus $1000 cash for 96 balloon tire bikes from a pedal car collector.


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 22, 2013)

*tires*

do you think he still got them lol
no just kiding i still need two if any one has some


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 22, 2013)

Wish that tire guy was on the CABE...I could use a Swan or Clipper 10 x 1.25 tire. Somebody on ebay has one that size but wants like $40 for it.

Dave


----------



## Gordon (Oct 23, 2013)

*tire*

Dave, you might remember I was looking for a 12 x 1.25 for my Garton Speedster. I happened to find one on ebay for a decent price, perhaps because it was listed as 12 x 1 1/4. As for the guy I traded the tires to, that was a long time ago and his intention was to take them to swap meets, so they are probably long gone.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 23, 2013)

Somebody on ebay had a whole rack for of them for sale a few years back. Would have loved to bought them but there was just too many and I'd have no place to store all of them.

I saw one that you needed and posted it on your tire needs thread, but not sure if it was the one you bought. I'm thinking not because the seller wanted $30 to $40 OBO for it, unless he took a lesser offer from you.

Dave


----------



## Gordon (Oct 24, 2013)

*tire*

Found a different one. I did make an offer on the one you posted, but it was not accepted.


----------

